# New JDM R35 Reveal - in case anyone’s interested. ( probably a new colour etc)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Finally, we might get some news on the MY 22.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Japan only, so I’d not get your hopes up that a slight spec change & colour options will come to EU


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

A new colour or two and some slight tech upgrades is what some of us have been told to expect for months now.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah but will it come to Europe , this presentation is for japan only 

I bet there’s an increase in price too


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Those of us with confirmed orders have price protection which is good because I expect a jump too.

I am hoping that we will get to hear about the Europe MY22 soon after the JDM announcement.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Il say this now - last roll of dice / stop gap


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice colour and I like the wheels too


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Millenium jade? like the new wheels!! yum!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Chronos said:


> Millenium jade? like the new wheels!! yum!


I was just thinking that - if it was available in the UK I would be very tempted.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Yellow calipers too - ceramics?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

better pic


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Track Editions maybe? Looks like yellow ceramic calipers, carbon spoilers too. The wheels look fantastic.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There supposedly based on te’s


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Seems like some sort of edition with the badge under the GTR emblem. Nur Edition maybe?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Loving the looks of that!

Wish I had an R34, I could afford to buy two of these!


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

excellent colour choice..... MJ Final Edition - 1000 only & numbered.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumper to body colour is shocking🕶


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The GTR plastic has always been a bit weird. I do hope that is a Nur, my current order will be modified!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I know its VERY likely not, of course, but could that badge be Spec V I wonder? Looks like the end character is a Capital to me.......I'm starting to get excited wondering what it could be ( amazing what one little badge can mean to a great spec car). This is going to be interesting for sure.....


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I.am.Sully said:


> excellent colour choice..... MJ Final Edition - 1000 only & numbered.


Assume this is a rumour, or you are looking to start one 😁 What does MJ stand for? If they only make 1,000 more R35's then the UK won't be seeing too many here.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Millennium jade


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Midnight purple as well?


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Purple would be great, but I still would prefer BB I think.



matty32 said:


> Millennium jade


Ah ok, as you can tell; I am not up on the history of the GTR.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

R34 V Spec II came in those colours didn't it? So could this be the R35 Spec V II throw of the dice...? Hmm


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I also don't think this will be the final throw of the dice. If there is no R36 announcement I think Nissan will keep going with the R35 for a while yet even if they can't meet any EU emissions (big enough markets elsewhere to target such as with the 400Z).


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks great and they'll be sold in no time.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good presentation , not sure who else watching live


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure on wheels ( although they rays ces essentially ) 

MJ is my vote 

the bayside may have to go lol 😂


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Well there’s nothing like raiding an old parts bid.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

100 units only , by lottery via Nismo hpc ( similar to figaro back in the day ) within a 2 week order window 

sorry but if you looking for uk allocation, you got no chance


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks like the TE gains a few options as standard - ceramic brakes and carbon roof/boot/spoiler. Plus Alcantra dash and it looked like the headling too possibly. The wheels are the standard TE wheels painted in Bronze. I am not too mad about either colour and hope I can still get Bayside Blue. I saw someone state the price converted was US$160k so that's a big jump! Of course, we don't know what the UK will get yet...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They can leave them in japan for me, can’t wait for the European updates 🙈


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think the bigger question is. If only 100 units being offered , will Europe get any over this jdm allocation 

not sure

price jump will be big considering what’s being offered is not really (in some Ways ) a small update

(although in reality It’s in my people’s eyes a colour change , nice dash & darker green interior )

plays on heritage which is good


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a fan of the green interior and wanted to option the Nismo seats so not sure if they remain an option. No power hike and unchanged tech it appears.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Not quite as many updates as I would have liked, but we know that Kaizen is the way the GT-R evolves. I like those colours, would love to see one in the flesh. 

(T-Spec: didn't Middlehurst used to offer a T-Spec back in the day before Nissan brought out the ClubSport package?)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I doubt you will get the option of the nismo seats it’s not in keeping with the ethos of what the presentation was communicating 

100 units is basically what is on offer


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When they turn the clock backs for inspiration it appears to me there’s no cash available for development or somebody has put a leash on things.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, seems like a lack of cash is the problem surely the engineers can`t be that short of ideas


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don’t think it will be down to the engineers, pretty sure they have things to offer as an update, they’ve had 12 or so years to think about it.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

matty32 said:


> I doubt you will get the option of the nismo seats it’s not in keeping with the ethos of what the presentation was communicating
> 
> 100 units is basically what is on offer


Hopefully, there are more cars made than this 100 run special, otherwise, I suspect you are correct Matty.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s 100 car run, so I can’t see this in uk 

nissan jP has a habit of doing this


New GT-R is the T-Spec available for the Premium and the Track Edition. Only 100 will be available. New colours are DAP Midnight Purple and JW0 Millennium Jade. T-Spec stands for "Trend Maker" or "Traction Master".
Press Release:
YOKOHAMA, Japan – Nissan Motor Co., Ltd. today unveiled the new Japan-market GT-R. The model line-up includes two limited grades, the GT-R Premium Edition T-spec and GT-R Track Edition Engineered by NISMO T-spec. All are scheduled to go on sale in the second half of October.
The two T-spec limited editions are specially equipped with exclusive carbon ceramic brakes, a carbon-fiber rear spoiler, an exclusive engine cover, and an exclusive badge for front and rear. A total of 100 units of the limited-edition models are planned for sale, with successful purchasers selected by lot.
Two new body colors, Midnight Purple and Millennium Jade, have been added to the T-spec options. Midnight Purple is an advanced version of the color used on previous generations of GT-Rs and is inspired by color-shifting of the aurora borealis. Millennium Jade exudes sophistication and conveys a quiet, yet powerful presence.
The name T-spec represents the GT-R’s philosophy of leading and shaping the times and is inspired by the words trend and traction. As a trend maker, the GT-R is created to always be ahead of the times, and the car’s ability to drive with robust grip — a key characteristic engineers have always worked hard on — make it a traction master.
The Nissan GT-R Premium Edition T-spec also has an exclusive interior design, Rays forged alloy wheels (bronze), and suspension that takes advantage of weight reductions below the springs. An expanded wheel-rim width has increased tire rigidity, enabling smooth and sensitive handling.
Developed with a focus on enhanced driving performance, the GT-R Track Edition engineered by NISMO T-spec is specially equipped with an exclusive carbon-fiber roof and trunk lid. GT-R Track Edition engineered by NISMO is a grade based on the standard model enhanced with NISMO technology.
Premium Edition T-Spec 15,904,900 yen
Track edition engineered by NISMO T-Spec 17,881,600 yen


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it has to be one of the biggest let downs I’ve witnessed as a automotive release, even the transit sport vans pulled more out of the stock room🙈


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I did say will be a stop gap


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Likely they'll do the limited release and then option all of that on the normal cars.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think my citroen berlingo has had more updates over the period of a Gtr.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I tend to agree surprised they haven't at least revised the lights, they're still the same basic shape as 2008, just with a bit of neon in them.
Also a bit disappointing no special edition for EU or power hike.

That green interior is a bit of a meh for me as well. But I hope this means dash upgrade for the TE.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

That green interior wont show the mould when its been in a barn for 30 years....


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

That green interior is starting to grow on me, it's just that different to what I was expecting it was a shock at first. With the MJ paint and the bronze wheels it's certainly different and, I think, not a bad combo for those fancying something alternative....


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

The alcantara dash is long overdue. I've had to fit my dashcam with a polarising filter to get rid of the reflections of the usual one...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I hope they do that on all TEs now. The green isn't great, prefer the Nismo optioned seats on the TE.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> Bumper to body colour is shockin





tonigmr2 said:


> Yes I hope they do that on all TEs now. The green isn't great, prefer the Nismo optioned seats on the TE.


Are we sure they are bringing cars to the UK next year ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All I know is I have a deposit on one and the dealer says yes, but they aren't taking any new orders....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Believe it or not , thsi report says Australia will get 50 units 









Godzilla is dead: Nissan GT-R axed in Australia from late 2021


The giant-killing Nissan GT-R will reach the end of the road in Australia this November, drawing the curtains on up to 31 years of history Down Under.




www.drive.com.au


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I am keen to know whether this 100 cars is it for the GTR and the UK gets a handful, or whether it's a continuing model and we can still spec our cars as we prefer.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If I was a betting guy

100 only for japan ( as per request to visiting Nismo , Nissan HPC ) 

export markets not in the frame 

no 2022 model ( outside of this announcement) 

hope to be proved wrong but this seems a final blow out


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope you are wrong too Matty, from the link you posted:

_"*While the GT-R will continue to be built in Japan – and sold in overseas markets – for the foreseeable future*, Nissan Australia is expected to commemorate the iconic GT-R with a batch of approximately 50 limited-edition T-Spec and Nismo models "_



matty32 said:


> Believe it or not , thsi report says Australia will get 50 units
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I did read my own link but Australia is different to Europe, and prob a bigger gtr market. 

just Can’t see Nissan bringing this to eu 

How many anniversary editions they sell here ? Spec v etc very little 

wait and see but won’t be clear cut & the price is going to be high id say £130k plus


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It says in your link they only sold 15 GTRs in Australia in the past year so not that many, must be more in the UK. 
I hope UK get's a last hurrah.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i Suspect the link is total BS but numbers are low outside of jP 

Fingers crossed for uk but won’t hold out hope 

I like the green interior but the price point you would hope the Nismo seats are available 

flip side , residuals will be high for 35s if phased out


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Oz has about 1,000 GTRs since its release so not that big, I don't know the numbers for Europe but I would guess at 10x. Hopefully, the UK gets a shot at the action.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some of the YT updates say North America will get a few so maybe uk will be on the list


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If anyone wants to mess about with the configuration 









日産：NISSAN GT-R [ GT-R ] スポーツ＆スペシャリティ | Webカタログ TOP


NISSAN GT-Rの公式サイト。コンセプトは「究極のドライビングプレジャーの追求」。そのコンセプトの実現のために、どこまでも理想を求め続けるプレミアム・スーパースポーツ GT-R。




www3.nissan.co.jp


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

How pricing sits across the range


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> I tend to agree surprised they haven't at least revised the lights, they're still the same basic shape as 2008, just with a bit of neon in them.
> Also a bit disappointing no special edition for EU or power hike.
> 
> That green interior is a bit of a meh for me as well. But I hope this means dash upgrade for the TE.


Purple car with a green interior the designer must have been colour blind


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The purple shifts into green on MNP so I get it. Actually like that colour combo 

listen to the full unwrapping 

history behind the colours is interesting.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

matty32 said:


> How pricing sits across the range
> 
> View attachment 269765


That's encouraging, it looks in Japan at least, that the model line up stays as is and the T Spec is a special edition on top. The price difference between the TE and TE T-Spec is about 20% which is roughly 5% more than the same as a TE optioned with ceramics, carbon roof, and spoiler/boot.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I’ve taken some time to think about it. I’ll have one in each colour please


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Evo mag not that confident on uk delivery.








2022 Nissan GT-R model year update revealed | Evo


Two new special editions and the return of some iconic colours are the highlights of the Nissan GT-R’s MY22 update



www.evo.co.uk


----------



## HellsSalesman (Apr 12, 2017)

"matty32 said:


> How pricing sits across the range
> 
> View attachment 269765


a pure edition is only 83619,29€ or £71491,27 in japan!? i would buy a new one in a heartbeat for that price.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

These photos are from a good friend ( credit to Dino at Speedhunters)

ive placed more in the r35 section


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The Nismo looks awesome


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah well Dino’s covered that. It’s his photos


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Could this be?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo will I sure be offered in those col our but not the regular version


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Reckon the Nismo looks better without the carbon bonnet. Miles better in body colour for me. But you could twist my arm!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nismo every time👍Great shots of all cars, big thanks to Dino and matty for there part.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This was his handy work last year


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics I haven't seen before from Nissan USA










I am unsure on MP, it seems a bit too much of the 90's to me, back when these kinds of chameleon paints were big on the mod scene for short while. A small accident requiring paint would be a nightmare to match up.










MJ looks fantastic in this image but the green interior would be challenging, perhaps if the Nismo carbon seats can be optioned ridding the interior of the green theme, it could be a winner.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stone chips on MNP will be a nightmare 

hopefully seats are an option although I like the green seats tbh


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Another fan here for the green seats. Probably first time in my life I'd consider green seats/interior for a car (classic cars excepted)!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Hope Nissan will reconsider that badge. They definitely could do better.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

I am surprised at the love for the green interior. My preference has always been for interiors other than black, one of our current cars has an orange interior so I am up for something different, But, this green is like a bad 80's throwback, especially when the rest of the interior is on the 'aged' side already. I will be happy with the chance to option the Alcantra dash/headling and Bronze wheels on my TE but the rest of the package can be optioned anyway so I feel no great pull for the T spec, especially if it means I can skip the green.


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, that`s right I remember having a metallic green SAAB with a green interior. Would I want that today honestly no?
But the new T spec is about heritage so the green interior makes sense that way. I also have a car with orange leather interior I think that`s okay.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Stone chips on MNP will be a nightmare


I think the only way you could live with MP is to have full PPF. Then just have to hope you don't bend or scratch it! My slight preference is for MP over MJ.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The problem with PPF is that it looks crap after about 3- 5 years, you can tell it's on there even if no stone chips. It simply doesn't allow the paint to "pop" as it weathers. But would be a nightmare to paint the MP and it to be unnoticeable so PPF would be better than nothing.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

PPF seems to have become very popular in recent years, I assumed it had a longer life than that based on the high cost of having a car fully covered (£5k ish). If it's already losing its transparency after three years then it seems poor value.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

If you only cover the front, bonnet, lights, wings, mirrors and top of screen, it's substantially cheaper. Never really understood why you'd do the whole car. £2k for 5ish years is a better bet.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

besty said:


> If you only cover the front, bonnet, lights, wings, mirrors and top of screen, it's substantially cheaper. Never really understood why you'd do the whole car. £2k for 5ish years is a better bet.


I have never understood the need to do the whole car either


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Most likely the PPF appears as a "deeper" clear coating and also adds a certain glare which differs to the remaining car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

An unhappy chappy!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

‘Mercia ..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nobody thought it was a new GTR....


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

clickbait gets views...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nobody thought it was a new GTR....



Yes that did make me laugh


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> ‘Mercia ..


He's after your position mate 😂👍


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Will64 said:


> I have never understood the need to do the whole car either


Keying could be one of them other than that covering the front is enough


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takeshi23 said:


> Keying could be one of them other than that covering the front is enough


Does anyone hate a GTR ?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

besty said:


> Does anyone hate a GTR ?


Eco-greenists or simply jealous


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

besty said:


> Does anyone hate a GTR ?


Some bastard keyed my 33 a few years back so sadly Yes


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

besty said:


> Does anyone hate a GTR ?


Porsche owners?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Been thinking about this launch and given it is a "Limited Edition", announced as limited to 100 cars, then later it was mentioned that 50 are allocated to the North America markets (one report said 50 to Australia but I think that is getting countries starting with "A" and ending with "a" mixed up!), it has struck me there are similarities to the build of the 45th Anniversary Edition.

I did some checking and found this website entry: NISSAN GT-R ’45th ANNIVERSARY’ – HOW MANY MADE 
"Now time has passed, it’s now known* just 79 cars were sold in the world*. Initially it was to be sold purely in Japan with a limited number of only 45 cars but was then decided to roll out the edition for a worldwide market, but Limited to 100 cars. Some of the Japan models had a choice of Black or Red Interiors. "
"In total *only 34 of the cars were RHD*. The *United States were to get 30 cars* but just 27 sold there. *Australia got just 4 cars*, all being RHD. In *Japan* they were receive 45 cars – although only 25 sold and all were RHD. Just *5 Cars were sold in the UK*, including the original press car (which was later believed to have been wrapped black and maybe now out the country). The remaining 16 cars were split around the UAE areas. Another two being unknown but LHD. "

I guess time will tell whether the production and sales figures end up similar (except the UK part!!).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been told a T Spec is possible in the UK but it is £170K. That's Nismo money!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I wasn’t far off, I think I said 160. Yup would be Nismo money as it has the brakes etc 

id prefer a Nismo tbh 

wouldnt be ordering it at that value just for paint colour but that’s what makes it ( for me anyway ) - depreciation would be a huge factor


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well it would definitely appreciate in future years I suppose. TE with all options (carbon spoiler, roof, seats and brakes) is shy of £120K so you're basically paying a massive premium if you got one at that price.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> I've been told a T Spec is possible in the UK but it is £170K. That's Nismo money!


That's nuts, 50k more than a TE specced with ceramic brakes/carbon roof/carbon boot/spoiler and including the Nismo seats & Alcantra s/wheel, but lacking the Alcantra dash/headlining, bronze wheels and green seats.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I wouldnt bank on future values tbh, I’d never buy a car esp a gtr as an investment


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No agreed. The car business is very cyclical supposedly. You'd need someone who really wanted that exact special edition which can be tricky.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think there starting to get carried away with there pricing, having said that we might not see any more gtr’s here so it does’nt make much difference.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I think there starting to get carried away with there pricing, having said that we might not see any more gtr’s here so it does’nt make much difference.


I don’t think we will see anymore.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve noticed dealers are ramping up the prices on current stock, so I get the feeling there slowing down there stock and pulling maximum profit out of them.

I’ll stick my neck out and say watch the prices rise now on good std cars, there’ll be some modded cars trying to jump on the band wagon but I don’t see long term investment.

Those lucky enough to have Nismo’s hold onto them as it’s going to be better than money in the bank.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Skint said:


> I’ve noticed dealers are ramping up the prices on current stock, so I get the feeling there slowing down there stock and pulling maximum profit out of them.
> 
> I’ll stick my neck out and say watch the prices rise now on good std cars, there’ll be some modded cars trying to jump on the band wagon but I don’t see long term investment.
> 
> Those lucky enough to have Nismo’s hold onto them as it’s going to be better than money in the bank.


I have no intention of selling my nismo that’s for sure.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Skint said:


> I’ve noticed dealers are ramping up the prices on current stock, so I get the feeling there slowing down there stock and pulling maximum profit out of them.
> 
> I’ll stick my neck out and say watch the prices rise now on good std cars, there’ll be some modded cars trying to jump on the band wagon but I don’t see long term investment.
> 
> Those lucky enough to have Nismo’s hold onto them as it’s going to be better than money in the bank.


I was looking at the new silver Nismo and grey TE in Scotland in May. Didn't really want either colour and decided to wait until the spec was announced on the cars for 22. The dealer's all sold their demos over the summer and we've had silence from Nissan UK. I hope the orders placed are honoured but I have my doubts...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If I had spare dosh I’d be buying a nismo of any year, near as original as possible and with history and low miles.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

At the Option meeting 

( taken from Smokey’s Insta)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm feeling the dealer is confident but I share your scepticism.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Checked with my "informed source" today. He says the continued Nissan UK silence is deafening...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I was told they had accepted our orders, but original build was supposed to be August for December, now we're being told Feb, I will be surprised tbh. Which is annoying as I'd have bought other things.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Please disregard my vested interest in the arrival or not of models in 2022... Meanwhile, some thoughts:
How many orders have they got from the UK? 5? 10? 20? - and how many of them can be discounted as Dealers being speculative?
Is that enough to justify a build that might need spec modification for 2022 emissions compliance _and_ the cost to Nissan of getting them homologated?
And I'm not sure they would get away with a MY21.5 spec to try and avoid all that. I'm fairly certain the revised rules apply from delivery date, not build date...
They _might_ be able to apply for a Derogation to build more MY21 spec models if they were to apply for one but would Nissan Worldwide (Japan HQ) even know about that (plus the possibility of losing face if it became public!).. However, whilst some EU companies have had approvals for car companies (Maserati was the last one I heard of a couple of years ago) I've never heard of any in the UK - after all, when we were in the EU whilst we were happy to extend and expand any EU regulation (jobs for our Civil Service) we seemed to be unable to go through the necessary procedures (leaving that to EU countries that had a border with the Mediterranean  )
And would Nissan do that just for the UK market - wouldn't they want to build for the larger EU market plus UK? Anyone know if other European countries are fretting over 2022 GT-R orders?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm told it could be up to 20 orders are accepted and confirmed, around 10 GTR, 9 TE and 1 Nismo. They could've sold more frankly as quite a few dealers have been disappointed they couldn't order more. So I wonder what they're up to honestly. Supposedly they were going to be 'MY21.5' to get round everything but maybe that hasn't happened. I wish I knew, but despite apparently having a confirmed order I've heard nothing.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

I feel that non delivery would be a very sad way to end the R35 regime in the UK. The world has changed a lot since my order after the Geneva Motor Show in 2008. But I'm glad I stretched myself (several times) to be a part of the experience. Good luck all you with orders in...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Really I'm relaxed, if it comes great, it if doesn't maybe I'll look at that Macca I keep getting distracted by.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

The current shortages of semi-conductors/chip and raw materials is one of the issue, electric cars production has increased massively and them needing 10X more chip than a non-electric cars, we can only guess that car manufacturers have a priority list of what sells the most at the moment.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think they will give priority to higher sales volume cars due to chip shortages & japan models for r35

dotn wish to be negative but I’m being realistic


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Probably get laughed at but.....do GT-Rs sell well in Japan? I know cars are made for markets but if their allocation doesn't sell might we get what is left?? Or what's left in Tochigi to assemble as RHD? Might that explain the wait or am I just being desperate?!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much was it that they charged delearships for the privalidge to sell gtr’s?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was speaking with someone who probably should know what’s what and they believe customers orders will be fulfilled, this is to do with orders being delivered in the first quarter of next year. From what I understand this will be confirmed in November. Not so sure the nismo that’s due , will arrive though.


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

That's good to read Will, the dealer has been adamant the orders will be fulfilled but it's good to hear it from another source. Is this person well placed within Nissan?

Looking at the prices of Bayside GTR's these last few days was starting to P me off a bit after I passed on a demo for £81k in May while we are left hanging.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

mondie said:


> That's good to read Will, the dealer has been adamant the orders will be fulfilled but it's good to hear it from another source. Is this person well placed within Nissan?
> 
> Looking at the prices of Bayside GTR's these last few days was starting to P me off a bit after I passed on a demo for £81k in May while we are left hanging.


Yes I would say it’s from a good source. 
I have seen adverts for 6 month old Bayside Gtrs at £90k plus.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It’s tempting to sell at 90k I have to say


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

It is a hard call Matty. If you are done with the R35 then why not while the market is up. but if you think you may want another in the future, then you better have a pretty good crystal ball! This could be a high point for prices or the beginning of a stronger long-term trend.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah tough call - work pays for it so not me however it’s my asset so depreciation isn’t really too much of a concern but blue is nice 

hard to think what could replace it


----------



## mondie (Apr 15, 2012)

Very little really, I have been casting the net wide and a GT-R is hard to beat unless you want to go, McLaren, but then you will feel a complete bellend every time you open those doors. Perhaps an F90 M5 for the straight line performance.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Come to me with £85& il sell lol 😂


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a bayside blue with 10k coming in the auctions cap clean £72400 my20


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Silly I paid near on that new


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s quite a few eba’s going through the block in the coming weeks. I bet most most are cashing in now as to minimise any losses.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Prices are high and no new 35s maybe a handful 
So it’s the old supply & demand. I do think it’s essentially the same car throughout its production life cycle. They do need to replace it to keep pace. Nice car to own & hard to see what you could replace it with. Although certain editions are in super car territory - that said I’d love a nismo


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

SKNAM said:


> Probably get laughed at but.....do GT-Rs sell well in Japan? I know cars are made for markets but if their allocation doesn't sell might we get what is left?? Or what's left in Tochigi to assemble as RHD? Might that explain the wait or am I just being desperate?!


From the start of production until end of MY17 there was 3,382 produced for Europe RHD (mostly UK) cars, in Japan there was 11,686 in the same time period.


----------

